# Opinion on Zak's breed w/ pictures



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi GSD fam,

I have a 2 yo male named Zak, who I got through a rescue in January. He was sold to me as a German Shepherd, but I really don't care if he's 100% GSD or not. He's amazing and I love him.

But, when we go out, although most people think he's a German Shepherd, there are those few who say that he's not 100% GSD and they can't put their finger on what he might be mixed with. Hoping the folks here can take a look and let me know what they think. My feeling is that he may look a bit pit in the face, but I don't see any other similarities and there are only a handful of dogs he could be mixed with and still have his size (104 lbs already) and big Yoda ears.

I bought a DNA kit, but the instructions were to roll this bristly thing between his teeth and gums for 15 seconds to get a good sample. Yeah right, I got about .5 sec. Might as well have lit $100 on fire haha.

Looking forward to your feedback! Thought a forum of seasoned GSD owners would be the best way to get an answer since I can't get his DNA.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, you can get that DNA in several sessions.
I see nothing but GSD— and a beautiful, sweet expression on that boy ❤


----------



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, you can get that DNA in several sessions.
> I see nothing but GSD— and a beautiful, sweet expression on that boy ❤


Thanks! I didn't know if the cells would die or not from previous swipes. He is incredibly sweet to me, but still wary of other people. His true disposition is 100% sweet and loving, but he still gets amped when anyone other than the two of us are in our home and he won't let anyone else (the vet) handle him unless I'm there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Remember how they solved crimes and caught people decades later with super old police evidence?
DNA is tough to get rid of. Swab that gorgeous boy several times, and go for it.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Look at those humongous paws!! I kinda wanna saw there's Great Dane in him. It'll be fun to see the results when you get them back!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for adopting that beautiful, sweet-faced boy! Looks GSD to me but I'll be interested in what the DNA test says.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

banzai555 said:


> Look at those humongous paws!! I kinda wanna saw there's Great Dane in him. It'll be fun to see the results when you get them back!


i thought the same. those jowls


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

banzai555 said:


> Look at those humongous paws!! I kinda wanna saw there's Great Dane in him. It'll be fun to see the results when you get them back!


This is what I thought when I took another look, because of the eyes and flews.
But mostly GSD.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dogs go from 4 pounds to 230 pounds, and seem to be the most divers of all the animals. German Shepherds, while the standard is specific, have a lot of differences too. There are many lines. Lines within lines. And then there are mixtures of the various lines. There are faults, like happy tails and white coats, and back dew claws. But really there are so many varieties of German Shepherds, that seem totally different, almost different enough to be another breed, and then mixtures of lines that are close in temperament and structure and far apart in temperament and structure and everything in between. I see nothing but GSD there. There are so many "experts" who are willing to give you their opinion of your dog whether you asked them or not. Most of them don't know much. Like, they will argue with you that a GSD can't be solid black. Huh? But they will. Your dog at least is a typical color and has pointy ears. That's usually enough for people to call it a GSD if it bites someone. My first GSD was a bi-color with drop ears, and everyone asked me if it was a GSD/Lab cross. He was all GSD. Poorly bred, and a butt-head to boot, but GSD.


----------



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Remember how they solved crimes and caught people decades later with super old police evidence?
> DNA is tough to get rid of. Swab that gorgeous boy several times, and go for it.


Good call! Hadn't thought of that and I used to watch Law & Order re-runs all the time.


----------



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks all! I'll complete the DNA kit and report back. I get what you're saying @selzer. I've only had him for 6 months and would regularly bring him to the dog park for a while (3-4x/week). He loved it so much. Then I went one day and this woman in her 60s or 70s was there with her black lab. The lab grabbed a tennis ball in his mouth and Zak tried to play with him and he snarled and bit Zak. So then naturally Zak bears his teeth, growls back and starts circling the dog and barking. This woman started shrieking like someone was getting murdered and acting like he and I were the worst beings on earth, cussing us out etc etc. She freaked out so hard that she tripped herself over her own leash and fell down. The whole time I was saying ma'm be quiet, get away, he's not trying to attack you and she continued to pour gas on the fire. Another woman came over and said that her dog started it, but she wasn't hearin it. Can't control for crazy! We don't go there anymore haha


----------

